# Export car from Dubai to Spain



## peterexpat (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a 2013 Chevrolet Malibu LT which I purchased in August last year. I really like the car and would like to take it to my house in Spain (Malaga) as it would only cost circa $4,500 which is cheaper than buying a car. However I am not sure if the specs will fit Spanish/European requirements, does anyone have any experience in this?

Thanks


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

peterexpat said:


> I have a 2013 Chevrolet Malibu LT which I purchased in August last year. I really like the car and would like to take it to my house in Spain (Malaga) as it would only cost circa $4,500 which is cheaper than buying a car. However I am not sure if the specs will fit Spanish/European requirements, does anyone have any experience in this?
> 
> Thanks


from what I heard you can go to certain mechanic shops and let them check the car if it's meets Spain standards or any country .


----------

